# Como resetear o reparar un equipo de sonido aiwa CX-Z1200Hl



## Jefferson (Jul 25, 2018)

Buenas compañeros espero que me puedan ayudar, tengo un equipo de sonido aiwa CX-Z1200HL es de 3 bandejas (cd)  el problema es que cuando está reproduciendo una canción se salta de minutos ejemplo la canción va en 1:30 minutos y se salta subitamente a 3:00 minutos, o también está en la canción número 3 del cd y se salta a la 7, lo lleve a reparar y me dijeron que era que tenía el láser muy pegado al cd, pero siguió con el problema...me han dicho que lo debería resetear, si es así cuál es el modo de resetearlo? O que podría hacer? Les agradecería mucho su ayuda. Muchas gracias...aquí les dejo una foto del equipo de sonido:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 25, 2018)

¿El láser muy pegado a...? 
¿Resetear? 

Si todo lo demás, radio, cintas display y aux funciona bien... ¿por qué resetear?

Yo me centraría en la mecánica de cd. Limpiar bien los ejes y volver a engrasar.
Limpieza de lente láser con alcohol isopropilico.
Y si hay posibilidad, probar conjunto láser nuevo o comprobado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

Yo tenía un radiograbador JVC de un solo CD que ya de nuevo tenía problemas con él , cómo se solucionaba ? Poniendo 2 CD uno encima del otro  Y así anduvo toda la vida


----------



## Jefferson (Jul 25, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿El láser muy pegado a...?
> ¿Resetear?
> 
> Si todo lo demás, radio, cintas display y aux funciona bien... ¿por qué resetear?
> ...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 25, 2018

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, voy a mandarlo a revisar con tus especificaciones...pero de todas maneras me gustaría saber cuál es el procedimiento para resetearlo? De pronto me puede servir para algún problema futuro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

3 segundos de Google : https://www.google.com./search?sour....1655...0j0i131k1j33i22i29i30k1.0.6BC8-0ywKYg


----------

